# Choosing next tank question



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

So looking at my next tanks and I'm wondering which way to go. I'm looking at the 40g breeder and 75g next time the local pet store does the $1 per gallon sale. 

75g 48" long x 18" wide x 21" high surface area of 864"
40g 36" long x 18" wide x 16" high surface area of 648"

The big difference is how high the tank is, I don't plan on keeping angels or discus so that is not as important to me as the surface area for gas exchange.

The 75g is long so it has the advantage of allowing for bigger fish and more room for that fish to swim. 

The 40g is almost half the price so I could get two tanks, meaning I could get 80g of water and 1,296" of surface area so I could put more fish in the tanks but they would need to be smaller fish.

I was thinking about getting four 75g tanks but it would be easier to build racks for 40g and would be easier to place them in the fish room. If I don't get any 75g it would limit the fish I can get later so maybe I could get two 75g and four 40g tanks. 

My questions 
What American cichlids can I keep in a 40g breeder tank?
What am I missing with my though process?

The fish I'm interested in are Convict cichlids, Bolivian Ram, and Blue Acara. I think all of those will fit in the 40g or less and I already have a few empty tank 20g & 29g tanks


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Personally, i would go with the 75. You'll appreciate the extra foot in length, especially if you want cichlids. But that's just my personal preference. Also, with the extra height it's easier to layer the fish. (Top, middle, bottom swimmers). Gives them just a bit more room.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I think you will want at least one 75 gallon because it opens up some more fish possibilities. If it were me, I'd figure out a budget, get however many 75 gallon tanks I want (sounds like maybe you are considering 2), and then use the rest of my budget to get however many of the 40 gallon breeders that it will buy. Sounds like a fun project! I wish I was at the point in my life that I could start investing in tanks!


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Friends;
I have to say how much I admire so much determination in acquisitioning. 


I guess there are many new approaches to assist tank’s weekly cleaning. For myself I view accumulation in my ability to adequately provide for my dependent water critters and no way would I be able to care for 4 big tanks, I am sure you will do very well though.
pop


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

It will be a few more months before I buy the tanks I just got done with a huge upgrade a few months ago but I am saving for the next group of tanks for sure. My plan is to get them this summer and I was going thru my room this weekend, I will get two 75g and as many 40g as I can fit into the room. 

Thanks for the feed back everyone.


----------



## chiefacorn (Dec 2, 2014)

I have been planning to get a 75 to replace my 55 with a broken center brace. I'm on borrowed time with the tank right now. I have siliconed it back in place and supported it with some plexiglass pieces I had laying around. I also might pick up a 40 as a sump for my 150.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Why not go with 75's and divide up later as needed, that way you can run less over all filtration and lighting. Or bigger, I'm having good luck spawning in the bigger tanks with chilids. I would say that the chances of a successful spawn go up with tank size.

Second point is you have lots of small tanks and you don't want to put all of your eggs in one basket.
Also check craigslist for the cheap tanks people are selling, my 90 was only 125 and it came with hood and 2 48" flourescent lights housings & old but working blubs.... Getting a free 39 tomorrow for free.
If you find a tank thats super cheap, just needs a new seal, I use Momentive rtv-108, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I keep watching craigslist but I don't know if the deals are getting grabbed up locally or if they aren't being posted but I don't see anything worth picking up. This morning I check and I saw a 30g, stand light for $75 and 55g stand for $100. I'm cheap I can get the both those new for less than $100, and tanks bigger than 75g I don't see posted at all. I can find the 10/20g all day and that is where I have gotten most of my current ones maybe there are others locally buying them up the big ones.

Maybe I can get the measuring tape out again and see what my options are, maybe get some take and mark the floor and see how it would be to walk around.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

If you find them on craigslist you can and should talk em down. Lol you can be like its 30 bucks now or you can sit on this for another three years with no fish.... I work at rent a center franchize here in Lansing so I see alot of tanks that will go cheap haha just this week I found a 55 and 2 40's and the guy told me 10 bucks a pop..... My point is you might be able to talk someone into just giving you a tank or two, and it seems you have time...... Maybe post a want add, and see how that goes.... Also the best time a year for the hobby is comming up "garage sale mania"


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm looking forward to garage sales, my wife and go on Sat morning, some times the kids go also. I have found a few deals. I also have some buddies that are always finding stuff so asking them to keep watching also.


----------

